# Quick! At store, need help.



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

Input needed: dust collector or new air filter? My delta works well it's just not automatic and all that. $250 dust collector a wise option over a $300 filter?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*confused here*

are you wanting to buy a Delta bag collector at $250 or a Cannister filter unit at $300? 
Or are you wanting a new cannister filter for an existing collector.
Give us a better choice...


----------



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a vac and cyclone. Its a 1hp porter cable with a 5 micron bag 650 cfm. I figure the dc will grab dust better so my filter doesn't have to work as hard. And use the vac/cyclone for hand planer sanding and tools that I have set up with two possible dust ports. The vac is 145 cfm. My current filter works well but I think there's more dust sometimes than it can handle. Hence a DC.


----------



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh I'm sorry! Air filter as in hanging unit. Cleaner maybe?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK, all 3*

Shop Vac, DC bag or cannister filter, and over head air filtration.

Shop Vac goes on small ROS and belt sanders, router tables, RAS blade covers, etc. because it has high velocity low volume suction.
The DC with 4" minimum hose/pipe goes on all machines that make large volumes of chips and dust like jointers and planers and on the base of the table saw.
Because you missed some dust with the other 2 units dust still gets into the air in the shop, an overhead filter is necessary, and it's won't get it all but most of it.  bill

What brands are you considering and what "store" are you in?


----------



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

The overhead I will probably get from rockler. The dc was a delta display they had marked down.


----------

